# CAD Drawings for my Plasma cutter



## fishead (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a great opportunity! A very good friend just set up his CAD driven plasma cutter and we intend to do all the fittings on it.I am doing the D model and have the supplement with all the CAD drawings. The only ones that I cannot find are the landing gear and flying wire attatch fittings. Does anybody know where they are or have a copy they can send me.


We did some testing yesterday on some parts we just made up and it works great.We used 1/8 inch steel for the experiment. I intend to have a whole library of the fittings on Cad in the machines computer.


----------

